# plus de multitache pour deezer



## Edwardshand (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
depuis peu j'ai des soucis avec deezer sur mon ipad2. 

il ne supporte plus le multitache. Dès que je change d'appli, la musique se coupe. 
Idem si je met l'ipad en veille, la musique stop. 

une idée pour corriger cela ? 

merci


Personne n'a ce soucis ????


----------

